# alarma perimetral para auto



## Daniel.more (Oct 30, 2011)

hola,necesito y estoy dando bueltas al asuto de una alarma perimetral para auto,tengo un circuito con un 555 (de un interuptor de toque) que puede servir..tiene un disparo muy sensible y tiempo programado de que suene la alarma .pero no encuentro info de como hacer el sensor inductivo o capacitivo que cuando alguien este a medio metro del auto se active....alguien me puede echar una mano?


----------



## ocriado91 (Dic 2, 2011)

Hola buenas!

Creo que la mejor solución para tu circuito son sensores infrarrojos o por ultrasonidos, ya que el inconveniente de los sensores capacitivos, es que tienes que variar o la distancia entre las placas del propio condensador, o el dieléctrico (ambas requieren un contacto físico entre el sensor y el objeto que es detectado). Mientras que el sensor inductivo está destinado más a la medición de objetos metálicos.

La idea de realizar el circuito con un sensor de ultrasonido, es la de emitir una señal, que esta rebote en el objeto que quieras medir, y mediante la velocidad y el tiempo que tarda desde que el sensor ha emitido la señal hasta que vuelve, obtienes la distancia de tu objeto.

Esa es la teoría, la práctica (que componentes utilizar, etc..) no lo tengo muy claro....lo buscaré


----------

